# 2009 Skunk River Swap Sept 13



## zagar (Aug 1, 2009)

*2009 Skunk River Swap Sept 13/ Central Iowa*

This is our 2nd year. I'll be there to start setting up and letting people in at dawn. There is camping just up the road 1/4 mile or so and is right in front of Comfort Inn in case you wish to over night. If you want to role in late that's ok too them you can purchase the good deals I find at a slightly increased cost


----------

